# 2 Older Pigeons will not go in coop....Help ????



## tinman598 (May 14, 2012)

Hello All....

I recently made my one coop a breeding coop and had another coop made and bought 8 yound birds which I now fly. The 2 birds that were in the original ( now breeding coop) WILL NOT go into the new coop to roost and feed.......Suggestions ????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you will have to start over with the feed call and trap training in the new coop.


----------



## tinman598 (May 14, 2012)

*2 older birds*

The older birds feed from the ground in front of the coop and fly away when I approach them, they won't go into the open coop where feed is. So frustrating


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tinman598 said:


> The older birds feed from the ground in front of the coop and fly away when I approach them, they won't go into the open coop where feed is. So frustrating


why would they go in if they get their meal out of the coop. now that they are out..trap them in the old coop and take them over to the new and trap train them again..never feed outside of the loft.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe catch them at night if you can


----------

